# News - Far Cry (2008): Der &quot;Far Cry&quot;-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit gro&szlig;er Geldb&ouml;rse



## Administrator (28. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,602276


----------



## baummonster (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Nunja, nicht jeder deutsche Regisseur hat drei Filme in den Bottom 100 der IMDb. Von daher kann er sich diesen Spaß sicher erlauben, seinem Ruf schaden zufügen kanns ja kaum noch


----------



## edoa (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Das nicht mal der Flug, die unterkunft usw inbegriffen ist... Ich würd kein Rappen (Cent) für das Zahlen. 

MfG


----------



## mimiMaster (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Das Angebot wurde wieder eingestellt, diesmal mit Startgebot unter 2000€. Jetzt überleg ichs mir nochmal. 

Hat sich mal jemand die "Artikelbeschreibung" durchgelesen?



> Die BOLL AG ist *Welt-Marktführer im Bereich "Verfilmung von Videospielen"*. Das Unternehmen, unter der Führung von Dr. Uwe Boll, produziert schon seit 1992 Kinofilme und *wurde vor allem durch die Verfilmung von HOUSE OF THE DEAD, ALONE IN THE DARK und BLOODRAYNE weltbekannt.*


Klar sind die Weltmarktführer, ansonsten ist ja auch keiner so blöde die dünnen Storys von Action-Spielen zu verfilmen.
Und der weltweite Bekanntheitsgrad rührt wohl eher daher, dass weltweit die Meinung vorherrscht, die Filme von Dr. Boll gehören zu den schlechtesten Filmen aller Zeiten.


----------



## XIII13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				mimiMaster am 28.05.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot wurde wieder eingestellt, diesmal mit Startgebot unter 2000€. Jetzt überleg ichs mir nochmal.
> 
> Hat sich mal jemand die "Artikelbeschreibung" durchgelesen?
> 
> ...



Toll!
Jetzt muss man nur noch 2000 € bezahlen, um sich lächerlich zu machen.  
Is aber auch ne tolle Idee, Far Cry in England spielen zu lassen.
Warum muss der überhaupt diese ganzen Spieleverfilmungen verschandeln? Früher warens Ver...(wir brauchen endlich ein wort dafür!)... Spiele von Filmen, und heute sind es Verfilmungen...


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Habe entgegen den landläufigen Ratschlägen einige Boll-Filme gesehen. Allerdings muß man sagen, daß sie tatsächlich nicht sehr viel hermachen. Die Story ist meistends dünn und die Gewaltszenen (die ich prizipiell befürworte) wirken einfach nur aufgesetzt und nachträglich dem Film als "Gewürz" beigefügt. 
Insofern fragt man sich, wie der Mann immer wieder relativ namhafte Schauspieler verpflichten kann.
Schade um den eigentlich guten Ansatz, Computerspiele zu verfilmen.
Insofern: Wer Geld dafür ausgibt hat immerhin die Möglichkeit, mit Herrn Schweiger in einem Film zu spielen. Ist doch schon mal was.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## SlavikvonNod (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Ich frage mich einfach, warum meistens spiele mit nicht viel Handlung verfilmt werden wie Farcry, Doom etc? Man könnte es ja man mit einem Deus Ex  oder so probieren.


----------



## olstyle (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				DoctorDeathMV am 28.05.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe entgegen den landläufigen Ratschlägen einige Boll-Filme gesehen. Allerdings muß man sagen, daß sie tatsächlich nicht sehr viel hermachen. Die Story ist meistends dünn und die Gewaltszenen (die ich prizipiell befürworte) wirken einfach nur aufgesetzt und nachträglich dem Film als "Gewürz" beigefügt.
> Insofern fragt man sich, wie der Mann immer wieder relativ namhafte Schauspieler verpflichten kann.
> Schade um den eigentlich guten Ansatz, Computerspiele zu verfilmen.


Es stellt sich doch nur die Frage welches Computerspiel man verfilmen möchte. Wenn man fast storyfreie Spiele wie Far Cry nimmt kann da eigentlich prinzipiel nichts mehr bei rauskommen als ein gewaltverherrlichendes B-bis C-Movie.
Adventure würden wiederum die nötige Story bieten (ein TLJ-Film  ), sind aber dafür wohl oft zu langatmig um als Film zu funktionieren. 
Funktionieren könnte etwa ein Max Payne Film wenn er denn richtig gemacht ist.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## mimiMaster (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				SlavikvonNod am 28.05.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich einfach, warum meistens spiele mit nicht viel Handlung verfilmt werden wie Farcry, Doom etc? Man könnte es ja man mit einem Deus Ex  oder so probieren.


Oder mit den beiden Max Payne Teilen.


----------



## Oelf (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

die möglichkeit hätte man nutzen sollen um diese typen mal die meinung zu geigen
der schwachsinn den er  bisher auf die leinwand gezaubert hat grenzt ja fast an rufschädigung für die verfilmten(murxten) spiele
wie geldgeil muss man sein um ihm die rechte an einem spieltitel zu verkaufen, viel mehr als den titel haben die filme  i.d.r. sowieso nicht mit dem jeweiligen spiel gemein


----------



## satchmo (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Da frage ich mich, warum Til Schweiger, der immerhin selbst Produzent und Schauspieler ist, in diesem Streifen mitspielt. 
Enweder er ist begeisterter Zocker oder die Gage ist sehr hoch - was ich mir aber weniger vorstellen kann. 
In der Qualität dürfte der Grund wohl weniger zu suchen sein, da die bisherigen Verfilmungen meiner Meinung nach nicht mal als mittelmaß zu bezeichnen sind...


----------



## Custer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

ich find sowieso am geilsten das till "lucky luke" schweiger mitspielt... boah, wenn ich bissi kohle hätte, würd ich glatt mitbieten einfach um den boll und den schweiger auszulachen. den boll für seine extrem miesen filme (ich glaub der hat keinen einzigen davon gesehen, anders kann ich mir das einfach nicht vorstellen) und den schweiger für seine "tollen" rollen in: replacement killers, diesen f1 streifen mit sly, traumschiff surprise (ANTIMIME MUAHAHAHA) und Lucky Luke   ich muss schon lachen wenn ich nur daran denke... 

schad find ich, das sie kein komplett paket versteigern mit flug und unterkunft. und ma ehrlich, wer will schon in nem uwe boll film mitspielen? oO da bin ich lieber statist in einem porno film als in nem Boll film


----------



## Zappman (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Stoppt Uwe Boll!!!


----------



## jediknight1 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				satchmo am 28.05.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich, warum Til Schweiger, der immerhin selbst Produzent und Schauspieler ist, in diesem Streifen mitspielt.
> Enweder er ist begeisterter Zocker oder die Gage ist sehr hoch - was ich mir aber weniger vorstellen kann.
> In der Qualität dürfte der Grund wohl weniger zu suchen sein, da die bisherigen Verfilmungen meiner Meinung nach nicht mal als mittelmaß zu bezeichnen sind...



Das wird sicher kein Film für den Oscar. 

Bisher gab es wenige Spiele, die schlechter sind als ihre Verfilmungen mit der Ausnahme von Tomb Raider. Da ist das Spiel schrottig.


----------



## Cokol (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass Uwe Boll promoviert hat. (Womit dann wohl auch der endgültige Beweis erbracht wäre, dass Doktortitel auf der Kirmes gewonnen werden können.)


----------



## thee-hatter (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				Cokol am 28.05.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass Uwe Boll promoviert hat. (Womit dann wohl auch der endgültige Beweis erbracht wäre, dass Doktortitel auf der Kirmes gewonnen werden können.)



Für mich das Zitat des Tages!!!


----------



## honkgmbh (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



> Is aber auch ne tolle Idee, Far Cry in England spielen zu lassen.


 Vancouver ist in kanada o_o


----------



## XIII13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				honkgmbh am 28.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Is aber auch ne tolle Idee, Far Cry in England spielen zu lassen.
> 
> 
> Vancouver ist in kanada o_o



Arrrgggh... Ich hab in nem Post mal gelesen, dass es in England wäre.
Ein weiteres Mysterium der Menschheit wurde gelöst.


----------



## Basecamp (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Ich finde es sowas von besch..eiden, das Far cry der Film nicht in Jungle Feeling stattfindet.


----------



## Order (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				mimiMaster am 28.05.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot wurde wieder eingestellt, diesmal mit Startgebot unter 2000€. Jetzt überleg ichs mir nochmal.
> 
> Hat sich mal jemand die "Artikelbeschreibung" durchgelesen?
> 
> ...



Das beste hast du weggelassen.

Die Filme der BOLL AG werden weltweit in über 100 Länder verkauft und werden alle *mindestens auf DVD veröffentlicht*. HOUSE OF THE DEAD, ALONE IN THE DARK und BLOODRAYNE liefen u.a. in mehr als 50 Ländern in den Kinos.


----------



## faZe (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Und ich bin immernoch überzeugt dass mind. 50% der Anti-Boll-Hyper hier nie einen Film von ihm gesehen haben. Und falls doch, dann mit so vielen Vorurteilen dass er niemals die negativen Erwartungen umstimmen hätte können.

Ich selbst hab nur Bloodrayne gesehn.. und muss sagen: ich fand ihn gut. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Die Auktion ist leicht lächerlich. Genau wie einst der Boxkampf. Aber der Boll ist halt anders..^^

Freue mich schon sehr auf den Postal Film und auf Far Cry bin ich gespannt und warte ab, statt nur rumzuheulen


----------



## BigL (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Immerhin hat jetzt sich schon einer gemeldet und will für 1998 € mitmachen. Scheint also doch zu funktionieren.
Ich habe auch erst einen Boll Film gesehen. Das war in Spanien in einem Zug auf den kleinen Fernsehern da drinnen. Da meine Kopfhörer kaputt waren und ich außerdem sehr müde war, habe ich nicht all zu viel mitbekommen. Die Szenen, die ich gesehen habe, zeugten allerdings nicht von viel Handlung aber soooo billig gemacht fand ich es eigentlich gar nicht. Ich glaube nachts auf Kabel1 laufen schlimmere Streifen...


----------



## baummonster (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				jediknight1 am 28.05.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird sicher kein Film für den Oscar.



Hahahaha, made my day sozusagen. Uwe Boll und Oscar... Der kann froh sein wenn er die Goldene Himbeere gewinnt... Ist genau wie im Musik-Business. Guten Bands werden die Verträge erschwert oder gar verweigert, aber son Dünnschiss wie Grup Teckan & co wird unter Vertag genommen zum auspressen. Ja nee, is klaa

Ich erinnere nur an die Oscar Emergency Rules:
Steven Spielberg first, all others next!


----------



## Custer (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

ich hab vor 3 wochen "alone in the dark" auf pro7 gesehen und er war wirklich müll, sowohl vom logischen her (einmal hat er ne waffe, dann wieder nicht und sucht sich nen neuen knüppel) als auch von den effekten, der darstellung der schauspieler etc. und ja... ich hab versucht ihn vorurteilsfrei zu sehen aber allein die 20min "fight" zwischen dem übermenschen und slater ganz am anfang nach dem flughafen waren echt...    

naja, ich bin gespannt, ob till schweiger seine "leistung" noch toppen kann, indem er noch mieser spielt als in lucky luke oder traumschiff surprise (geht das überhaupt? oO) 

vorallem find ich interessant: till ist ja selbst auch regisseur (barfuß, eisbär und wo ist fred hat er glaub ich selbst regie geführt) und dann lässt er sich von DEM DA was sagen? XD also entweder steckt er wirklich in arger geldnot, oder till, sorry fü r die unterstellung, hat einfach überhaupt keine ahnung.


----------



## GONZI (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*

Das tolle ist ja dass Herr Möller bis vor kurzen noch bei einer Diskussionsrunde gegen KILLERSPIELE mitwirkte und sich über solche aufregte  und jetzt spielt er bei einer Verfilmung eines solchen mit huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuah mich hauts weck  Management


----------



## HanFred (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				Custer am 29.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem find ich interessant: till ist ja selbst auch regisseur (barfuß, eisbär und wo ist fred hat er glaub ich selbst regie geführt) und dann lässt er sich von DEM DA was sagen?


ach, das ist doch einfach ein easy nebenverdienst.
vil vorbereitung wird man für einen boll-film nicht brauchen, verdienen tut man dafür auch nicht superviel... aber was soll's, es gibt geld.

ich wäre zwar um mein image besorgt, aber wann hat z.b. Christian Slater das letzte mal in einem akzeptablen film mitgespielt?


----------



## halbleben (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				GONZI am 29.05.2007 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das tolle ist ja dass Herr Möller bis vor kurzen noch bei einer Diskussionsrunde gegen KILLERSPIELE mitwirkte und sich über solche aufregte  und jetzt spielt er bei einer Verfilmung eines solchen mit huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuah mich hauts weck  Management




Ähm... Ralf Möller spielt in der Verfilmung von Postal mit. Das hier ist Til Schweiger!

Nur so nebenbei...


----------



## baummonster (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				HanFred am 29.05.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre zwar um mein image besorgt, aber wann hat z.b. Christian Slater das letzte mal in einem akzeptablen film mitgespielt?



Hm, ich würd sagen in Windtalkers. Sein kommerziel größter Erfolg war sicherlich Broken Arrow, wobei ich seine Leistung da eher mittelmäßig fand. Imho war seine beste Rolle die des Adso in "Der Name der Rose"


----------



## GONZI (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				halbleben am 29.05.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GONZI am 29.05.2007 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In einer anderen Rolle ist der deutsche Ralf Möller zu sehen, der Ihnen bereits aus Hollywood-Blockbustern wie GLADIATOR, BATMAN & ROBIN oder SCORPION KING bekannt sein dürfte. Für den Recklinghausener ist FAR CRY der dritte Film mit der Boll AG. 

einfach mal die fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat  nur so nebenbei


----------



## XIII13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Uwe Boll suchte Statisten mit großer Geldbörse*



			
				faZe am 29.05.2007 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin immernoch überzeugt dass mind. 50% der Anti-Boll-Hyper hier nie einen Film von ihm gesehen haben. Und falls doch, dann mit so vielen Vorurteilen dass er niemals die negativen Erwartungen umstimmen hätte können.
> 
> Ich selbst hab nur Bloodrayne gesehn.. und muss sagen: ich fand ihn gut. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> ...



Der erste Boll-Film, den ich gesehen habe war Alone in the Dark.
Ich hatte damals noch keine Ahnung von Boll und wusste auch kaum etwas über die Verfilmung.
Und ich muss sagen, die ersten 15 Minuten waren gar nicht mal schlecht (gut waren sie aber auch nicht). Aber der Rest des Films war schrott. Ich kann in einem Film größtenteils auf Logik verzichten, aber in Alone in the Dark war so absurd unlogisch, dass es schon richtig scheße war. Um die Qualität des Films muss man sich nicht  wirklich streiten, jedenfalls war der Film für mich der zweitschlechteste Film aller Zeiten, gleich hinter Dungeon and Dragons 2.


----------

